

Simon Cowell & Will.i.am to debut X Factor for Entrepreneurs... - zackbigdog
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/30/will-i-am-simon-cowell-to-debut-tv-show-to-find-the-next-steve-jobs/

======
binarray2000
Nothing new... there already is a similar show: Shark Tank/Dragons Den. Also,
Cowell and will.i.am are good in show business. Tech business... I doubt it.
But, I'm gonna watch the premiere and let them prove me wrong.

------
cfinger
Does Simon Cowell know anything about entrepreneurship? Can't wait to see him
berate tons of super hard working people on things he knows nothing about.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I hate to stick up for Simon Cowell but with his successful TV show (X Factor)
throughout the world and his record label I think he knows a bit about
entrepreneurship.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syco>

------
tapertaper
pg should just webcast a sample of ycombinator presentations.

The "search for the next Steve Jobs" is a pretty active market. I predict
competition for this show.

------
dapvincent
I'm curious as to how companies believe Will.I.Am is a voice in the tech
scene?

------
obilgic
being on the tv adds little to entrepreneurs success, compared to being a
musician featured on tv is everything. So I am afraid that this show wont
attract the right people.

~~~
johnrgrace
If you've got a product ready to roll that is targeted to "mass" consumers
being on TV does ad value, I'd think having several million people see your
idea might be fairly valauble to some, but not all, companies.

------
digitalWestie
oh good god no

